

Ask HN: A detailed JavaScript frameworks information source - cosmorocket

I work with JavaScript closely these days and sometimes I look for new libraries or frameworks that could fulfill my needs so that to not invent a wheel. And sometimes I find almost accidentally solutions that I think I just could overlook because there is not so much buzz around them. For example, I have been looking for some MVC/MVVM solution in JavaScript and accidentally found Spine. It can be that someone else missed a library or a framework just because it's not as hot as jQuery but still can be useful. So, what if there were are resource collecting and sorting info about JavaScript libraries and frameworks with categories, ratings, a way to submit or share opinions. With info about compatibility between this library and that one, what feature this library has that another one doesn't. It's a place where you could come, click "MVC Frameworks" category or "jQuery image gallery plugins" and see all libraries from the category with comparisons, pros and cons etc. I am thinking about beginning creating something like this because I think I could need this and asking you if you think it could be useful and interesting. Any suggestions are appreciated!
======
steve1010
You may want to check out this compilation of JavaScript micro-frameworks
<http://microjs.com/>

------
pacomerh
This is a good start <http://www.everyjs.com/>

